# 2008 Tournaments



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* This is directed to all our clients for 2008. If you have plans for our weigh team to work your 2008 event, we would like your director to PM me and give us your tournament date/s. This is strickly for booking purposes. I know some of you haven't got a date carved in stone as yet, but we will need the dates as soon as possible.....please. We are looking forward to another great year serving you.*

* Our team is still looking forward to purchasing an "events trailer". We have a couple of options, but we feel in order to save money, we are planning on buying a good used enclosed trailer and having it built for us. This will be our Mobile Weigh Station. We have some great ideas, and features that may well serve our clients..if needed. As of now, 12/5/07, we are awaiting the trailer to come from Llano, Tx. We have some potential sponsors at this time, that have stated they will contribute a certain monetary amount, enabling us to proceed w/ the purchase when the time comes. One sponsor will be contributing materials, time and labor w/ the installation of the windows and other carpentry work. *
* We work many events throughout the year, see hundreds of anglers and sightseers, the exposure is there for our sponsors. Names/logos will be affixed to the trailer, on our banners to come, news releases, and radio talk shows when permissable. If U would like to come aboard, again PM us and we'll chat. *
* Happy Holidays from the "Coastal Bend Weigh Team" of Tx City.*

* Ed, Denise, DeeDee, Jamie, and Robert*


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Trailer is Arriving Soon*

*I need my 4 sponsors to send their $$$ to us asap. See above thread. The trl will be here soon. First tournament for 2008 will be in Feb. Gotta start work on the trl soon as possible. EM in TC *


----------



## redmerc (Dec 6, 2007)

V, here is our tournament truck.. it is an international 4700 with the DT 466 automatic diesel. We did the modification so the stage drops down, 16' x 7' and installed all the sound system, aquariums and such permanent... 

When we pull up it takes approximately 15 minutes before we are ready for a weigh in..... just thought may give you some ideas seeing it..


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Outstanding setup, but we lack $$$ to have such as that. We have to make due w/ what we have and trying to get sponsors to assist w/ the 16ft.enclosed trl. we are trying to purchase. Maybe one day we will have something like that. We have faith, and it will work out for us.We have a piece printed in the Galv. Daily News today, asking for sponsors. So far we have 4 companies that said they would positively assist w/ a donation toward the purchase. I ofcourse cannot mention them at this time. *

*My team is a local team working many local tournaments. We have references upon request. We would like to get "inside" and away from the sometimes harsh Tx weather. An 8x20' enclosed trl would be nice, but if we can get this 16ft. one, we'll just have to build on that. Thanx for the pics, I really envy U guys. If U know of anyone that may want to help us, Pm me or email to [email protected] both phone #'s are in the Galv. Newspaper.... today.*

* I feel we have built a good reputation. We believe in professionalism and conservation of "our" Texas waters. Our Integrity is beyond compare. We are strictly by the book. We treat our diverse clientel, young and old, the same....w/ respect and quality service they deserve. Ed in Tc *


----------



## parkerb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Great trailer, but*



redmerc said:


> V, here is our tournament truck.. it is an international 4700 with the DT 466 automatic diesel. We did the modification so the stage drops down, 16' x 7' and installed all the sound system, aquariums and such permanent...
> 
> When we pull up it takes approximately 15 minutes before we are ready for a weigh in..... just thought may give you some ideas seeing it..


Different league.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* U are right their......but one day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sponsorship Donations Due by Feb.1st...08*

*Just to mention to my "hopeful sponsors" (4) , the trailer is still in Llano. Owner has been tied up w/ priority stuff. If the 4 of you still want to assist us in this purchase, please PM me to verify. My first tournament weighin is late Feb. Thanx EM in TC "Coastal Bend Weigh Team". For others that may want to help sponsor us, again...PM me please. The enclosed cargo trl. will cost us $2400. This will our "Mobile Weigh Station" serving all our clients and future clients. *


----------

